# Lost in Space laser rifle



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Started this one as well. Might be a keeper, but will probably sell it and do more! 





Built a simple lighting module for it which slides neatly in the barrel.



Momentary switch easily depresses to trigger the module...



I located it strategically behind the front grip. The weight of the gun easily triggers the light with a slight upward depression of the thumb.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The clear resin tip slides in and is held in place with a brass pin.



The large resin ring is removable, and slides over the barrel and the brass pin to lock the tip in place. 



This sucker really spreads some light!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks great--who makes this kit?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Fantastic Tim. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking good!!!

It would be cool if someone like Discovery Channels "Sons of Guns" had a faceoff between this and the Star Trek Phaser Rifle from the second pilot episode.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

jbond said:


> Looks great--who makes this kit?


I purchased it from "Arsenal Models". You can download thier catalog online, they have a ton of resin prop replica models.


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Sound Chip?*

Please tell me that you're going to add a sound chip. There was one floating around on the web a while ago. Nice work!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I can see kits like this being ideal for 3D printing. Not today but in the near future.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very Impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*LIS rifle*

*LOL..I posted this *_*exact same *_*rifle in the modeling forum that I built and finished with a light, and the correct strap..practically no one noticed...I enjoyed building it and no way am I going to sell it. I am working on the second season pistol presently. I put a good old fashioned lightbulb in mine...I didn't put in LEDS since the Original ones had incadesent light bulbs in them. and my post is in the sci fi modeling page..not modeling forum.
*


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I don't know what they used for the rifle strap, but I do know that they used Airline seat belts and buckles for the pistoll belts. Back in the 60s, my Dad got a big kick when he saw that on LIS.

David.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Krel said:


> I don't know what they used for the rifle strap, but I do know that they used Airline seat belts and buckles for the pistoll belts. Back in the 60s, my Dad got a big kick when he saw that on LIS.
> 
> David.


*They were actually automotive seatbelts and buckles
*

*Z*


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *They were actually automotive seatbelts and buckles*
> *Z*


I disagree. Back in the sixties cars used a latch and buckle system like in contemporary cars. Airlines used a belt passed through a friction buckle, like the second/third season pistol belts. My Farther flew a lot on business, so he recognized the belts.

David.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

They were indeed airline belt latches from what I have been told by those who actually wore them.


----------

